

How to improve your SSH workflow - kruno
http://krunoknego.com/2014/09/21/how-to-improve-your-ssh-workflow/

======
sansavarous
NO The process at the link below is better; shorter and doesn't depend on a
third party script.
[http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html](http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html)

~~~
kruno
Actually the ssh-copy-id does everything described in that article and is
faster because you don't have to manually copy/paste the key.

